# Americano in Italy for 9 years - need help?????



## wayner (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Everyone; I've been in the Rome area for many years. I have done just about everything and have experienced so much in this beautiful country full of great people.

If you have any questions, maybe I could help. It can get pretty
frustrating here dealing with bureaucracy; it just takes patience and tenacity!

a presto!

Wayne


----------



## Hoss (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, Wayne! My wife and I are exploring the possibility of relocating to Italy - in particular, the Ambruzzo area. Any insight you can lend - pitfalls to avoid, tips and do's - don'ts is greatly appreciated. Vague request, I know - so anything is appreciated.

Regards,

Randy


----------



## wayner (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Randy, Do you have any specific questions/concerns? There are so many issues as
you probably know! Wayne


----------



## Hoss (Aug 10, 2010)

Wayne ...

So many questions that I don't even know! (if that makes sense) .. But for starters; How difficult is it to purchase property? We are thinking of a cash purchase (TBD) but first, of course, we are planning a visit. A little background on us: My wife is 1/2 Italian, 1/2 Greek - She has family in the Umbria area. We are both nearing retirement so we are starting the planning process now. We plan to visit Ambruzzo just after Christmas - basically look around, see the area, determine if indeed this is the "right" spot. I have looked at several properties via the net and found a couple (one in particular) that is incredible! So now we are excited! One question I do have; is it possible to purchase property and perhaps lease the property? or does the country require the owner to be on-site?

I could go on and on .. But would rather not clutter this site - perhaps I could email you directly ? If not, certainly understand. I do appreciate your input.

Randy


----------



## ilonaandbill (Jul 9, 2010)

*soon/to/be in Italy*



wayner said:


> Hey Everyone; I've been in the Rome area for many years. I have done just about everything and have experienced so much in this beautiful country full of great people.
> 
> If you have any questions, maybe I could help. It can get pretty
> frustrating here dealing with bureaucracy; it just takes patience and tenacity!
> ...


Hello,
We are thinking of going to Italy, visiting at Christmas time. We are thinking of the Sardinia/Sardegna region, maybe around the capital, Cagliari. What advice would you have for us? We only have one week.
Also, what advice did you give the retiring couple who has family in Umbria, regarding buying property in Italy. We are in a similar situation.
Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Ilona


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

hi there best wishes for your search of a home. when you asked about leasing a house after purchasing it did you mean renting it out to someone long term? if so yes you can do this you don't have to be in the country. where abouts in abruzzo are you thinking to look? it's a big region and differs quite markedly from north to south. does your wife speak italian because if so it'll make things much easier to source private sales which obviously will be cheaper than going through an agency as the fees here are high usually 6 percent and also if you can negotiate to buy privately you can have more opportunity to negotiate a price.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 10, 2010)

Good Morning/Afternoon.. Thanks for your post.

The property we are interested in is located in Castilenti (Teramo) - We know nothing about the area, but are currently researching. My wife speaks "a little" Italian, so hopefully we can call on family to assist when the time comes to actually work on a purchase. The reason for my question around leasing; the property we have found seems perfect - however, we have not seen in person and of course, it may not be available in December. Our thought and question; What if we find something NOW, but unable to actually relo now, can we purchase and possibly lease the property via a rental agency? 

Do appreciate any input and advice you can lend.

Best Regards,

Randy


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

*property in abruzzo*

castilenti isn't too far from where i live and it is a beautiful area close to the mountains with spectacular scenery but also not too far from the coast. when you say "it may not be available in december" do you mean you think it will be sold by then? i wouldn't worry about that it takes ages to sell property in this area there are the exceptions to this of course but normally a house can be on the market for at least a year or even two so i wouldn't worry about not being able to see it. also remember that in december you will be viewing property in the depths of winter so if you see something you like then you're going to love it in the summer. you can buy now and then rent it out but i wouldn't rush into anything best to have a look and see what you think
if you would like further details about the area pm me, best wishes, sheila
The property we are interested in is located in Castilenti (Teramo) - We know nothing about the area, but are currently researching. My wife speaks "a little" Italian, so hopefully we can call on family to assist when the time comes to actually work on a purchase. The reason for my question around leasing; the property we have found seems perfect - however, we have not seen in person and of course, it may not be available in December. Our thought and question; What if we find something NOW, but unable to actually relo now, can we purchase and possibly lease the property via a rental agency? 

Do appreciate any input and advice you can lend.

Best Regards,

Randy[/QUOTE]


----------



## maryann (May 21, 2008)

wayner said:


> Hey Everyone; I've been in the Rome area for many years. I have done just about everything and have experienced so much in this beautiful country full of great people.
> 
> If you have any questions, maybe I could help. It can get pretty
> frustrating here dealing with bureaucracy; it just takes patience and tenacity!
> ...


Hello, Wayne,
It is so nice to see how people reach out and just want to help others. My name is MaryAnn, my husband is Gordon and we are moving to Italy permanently. We bought a small home in Calabria. We are hopefully selling our home here in NY State and may be coming in about 2 months. WE will be traveling with our 2 large golden retrievers and 2 large crates, 3 suitcases, 2 carry ons. We hae had a lot of difficulty finding a place at FCO to rent a cargo van or a U Haul type vehicle. If you rent a large mini van and go one way, they donot take out the seats. We would like to drop it off as close to our town as possible, which is 5 hours away from Rome. We need to find a place close to the airport. It seems the large vans a re ot plentiful. Do you know of anywhere, please?

Do you live permanently there? How is it going We can't wait. Lots of stuff to do here yet. It is quite a process with our dogs. We appreciate the help. Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------

